# Lacewood box w/blackwood



## redfishsc (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's my wife's anniversary present (6th anniv). 

Lacewood with resawnd and bookmatched lid and bottom. They keys are Kwila and the handle is blackwood. Unhinged. The lid fits nice and snug over the leaf cards on the ends (sorry I don't know what they are called but you can sorta see them in the pic with the lid off).

The finish is an oil finish followed with a few coats of paste wax. 

Dimensions are 10" wide X 17" long by 8" tall. 


And for you purists out there, yes, I did this ENTIRELY on the lathe .


----------



## pete00 (Jan 27, 2007)

veeeeerrry nice, im sure she'll love it....


----------



## LEAP (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweet!
What a nice job, I'm sure there will be a second honeymoon after this anniversary[]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 27, 2007)

I've spent about 10 minutes just scrolling up and down, looking at the various pictures.  That is absolutely stunning!  Amazing job!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 27, 2007)

That's awesome.  I love the way you captured the fleck on the lid and your use of blackwood (especially the use of the sapwood) and kwila.
Rob


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 27, 2007)

That is Nice... very pretty.


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 29, 2007)

Lol, that whole box came from one 8' board, 1 1/8" thick. Praise the Lord I work at a shop that has an 18" Laguna bandsaw (read: resaw fun!) and a 40+ inch wide-belt sander. 

I'd never made anything like that, at least in the "fine woodworking". I've built hundreds upon hundreds of cabinets, but finally found a co-worker that can show me how to do stuff like this. 


Lotsa fun man, lotsa fun.


----------



## redfishsc (Jan 29, 2007)

And by the way, thanks for all the comments. 

My wife's "WOW!" was the best one, though. I'm saving that one for a long, long time!


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 29, 2007)

How did you do that on a lathe???????[:0]
You need to post directions and what type of lathe you used!!!!![][]

kidding aside that is one fine looking box.
you did great


----------



## whatwoodido (Feb 12, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## Dario (Feb 12, 2007)

Love it []


----------



## beathard (Feb 12, 2007)

Can we borrow your shop??? [] Very nice...


----------



## redfishsc (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, my shop consists of a small delta lathe with sundry lathe accessories, a wore out jig saw, and a cordless drill. 

However, the cabinet shop I *work* in has about a cool million worth of fancy woodworking tools. If you have never used a sliding panel table saw, like an Altendorf, man are you missing some fun! They are only about $20K!


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 13, 2007)

very cool handle.  Nice use of sap/heart wood!


----------

